# E60 Titanium silver trim and poplar Wood trim trade



## dhbeamer (Apr 6, 2003)

Titanium silver trim and poplar Wood trim trade 
anyone here with Titanium trim wanna trade with my poplar wood trim.... shoot me a e-mail.... [email protected]

or if anyone has the part # for the Titanium trims... 
pls let me know...TIA


----------

